

Twitter Suspend the Account of Somali Al-Shabaab Jihadi Group - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2013/09/twitter-suspend-the-account-of-somali-al-shabaab-jihadi-group.html

======
ArabGeek
you might hate Al Shabab and call them terrorist? but do not they have the
right for free speech? have their voices has been heard I do not think there
would be such attacks.

